# Orgill Park(Millington,TN) 10MAY11



## nathanielrthomas (May 11, 2011)

Had a great evening yesterday on Orgill Park Lake. Caught 5 total. I caught 2 and the girlfriend caught 3. This was her first time catching a fish on her new setup, a 7'1" G.Loomis Mossyback BCR853 paired with a new Shimano Citica 201E with 15# Red Label fluorocarbon. Ive been teaching her to use a baitcaster for a couple months now, and her persistence finally paid off. We caught all the fish off a weightless fluke. She had big fish too, and shes been rubbing it in my face ever since. Im just glad she finally caught a good fish on something other than a Zebco(not that Zebcos are bad, because they are great reels).... Below is a pic of her best fish...almost 4 pounds


----------



## G3_Guy (May 11, 2011)

Nice Job! Congrats on the good day!


----------



## Jim (May 11, 2011)

very cool report! It's awesome when the girlfriend/wife go with you when you fish. Mine loves to come out with me when she can.


----------



## 00 mod (May 11, 2011)

nice fish/report! Did you have any trouble with flooding getting in and out or orgill?

Jeff


----------



## nathanielrthomas (May 12, 2011)

No trouble with the flooding, the boat ramp is actually a little easier to use with the water being a little higher. We went back out there yesterday evening and caught about 25. All off flukes and senkos.


----------



## 00 mod (May 12, 2011)

nice. might have to make a trip out there. everything weightless?

Jeff


----------



## Ictalurus (May 12, 2011)

00 mod said:


> nice. might have to make a trip out there.



X2. Sweet fishing NRT! =D>


----------



## nathanielrthomas (May 12, 2011)

yep, everything weightless. Theres a lot of grass out there this year. Any lure that contains lead or tungsten, or has an exposed hook is guaranteed to bring back a large serving of salad lol


----------



## nathanielrthomas (May 12, 2011)

Ill be heading out there again sunday(if the weather permits) if you guys wanna meet up.


----------



## 00 mod (May 12, 2011)

That is when I would be headed out. Do you have a fishing partner? I have a boat or yours....let me know. 

Jeff


----------



## 00 mod (May 13, 2011)

Nate,

Check your pm, or I still have your number and will call later!

Jeff


----------



## fender66 (May 13, 2011)

Jim said:


> very cool report! It's awesome when the girlfriend/wife go with you when you fish. Mine loves to come out with me when she can.



NEVER....EVER...bring the girlfriend and the wife with you on the same trip. You might not get to fish! :shock: 

This has been a Public Service Announcement.


----------

